# DIV Element an anderem ausrichten!



## Freigeist (29. April 2005)

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit ein div Element aus dem Verband eines div Elementes herauszunehmen und in ein anderes einzufügen und zwar per CSS.

div 1

   div 2
         Inhalt 2
  /div 2

   div 3
         Inhalt 3
  /div 3

/div 1


div A

   div B
         Inhalt B
  /div B

   div C
         Inhalt C
  /div C

/div A

Die Anzeige sieht soll dann so aussehen


1---
  Inhalt 2
  Inhalt B
1---

A---
  Inhalt C
  Inhalt 3
A---

Die ausgetauschten Element soll sich dann natürlich am Elternelemement ausrichten! Gibt es da eine Möglichkeit einen solchen Austausch des Inhaltes von Elternelement zu realisieren?

Ich hoffe ich habe mich verständlich ausgerück


----------

